

Survey: How do people consume news online in 2014? - philosafi
https://mdskhan.typeform.com/to/ZjZA5J

======
philosafi
Would really love to hear personal experiences & challenges faced by online
readers today in their daily news consumption habits or in general the
qualities of online news compared to other mediums

